
Ask HN: What Is com.americanexpress.amexservice? - sedeki
I just checked my ”screen time” app on my iPhone, and I see that app identifier? I don’t recognize it at all.<p>It says that I’ve used that app for 3 hours+ this week already.<p>Any ideas?
======
keyP
Only did a quick search but it seems like it's the iOS package name for the
Amex Mobile app[0]

[0] [https://www.americanexpress.com/uk/customer-
service/digital/...](https://www.americanexpress.com/uk/customer-
service/digital/amex-mobile-app.html)

